# Is this microwave fixable?



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm sure anything is possible, I really don't know if it's safe or not. I would buy a new one. Just my opinion. A new one will cost about 100 dollars. 

Others will be along with more advice/suggestions.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Buy a new one.....the one you have looks nasty inside.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Agreed
This one is toast Get a new obe


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

that is not metal. It is mica.


replacement material is available (do a search for mica waveguide cover) 

continued use with it sparking can damage your oven

it is intended to prevent food from entering the workings of the microwave. If food gets into the workings of the microwave, well, I'll simply refer you to the movie: Back to the Future and what the doc uses his DeLorean for. He started out with a microwave where the waveguide cover developed a hole and next thing ya know, he had a time travelling DeLorean.

but yes, honestly it is probably time for a new microwave oven,


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

nap is correct about the material and it use. The problem with your is that grease has gotten up there and the magnetron has melted it causing it to arc. If you can find a new one[ highly unlikely) just replace it.


----------



## ghary (Nov 6, 2014)

If i buy the mica and replace it, then everything will be fine right? but the thing is, I sanded the metal near the mica in anticipation of having to paint the metal. Now the metal has lost the plastic coating and I have to coat it back with something or else it will spark right? 

Can i use the rust paint as shown above to paint the area in red? (the whole area i sanded is in red +green). 

I feel like a fool for sanding the inside of the microwave before asking on DIYchatroom. I really don't want to spend another $100 for a microwave if I don't have to because this one works just fine, the manufacture date is august 2000.


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

The waveguide most likely has a thin film of grease on it. I would replace it rather than throw a bunch of cash into a 15 year old microwave that will most likely fail again quickly.

See this kind of thing all the time with commercial microwaving systems.


----------



## ghary (Nov 6, 2014)

what do you mean the mica has a thin film of grease on it? Why does that matter, because i will be replacing the mica anyways, and it is only $3 for it so that is why I think it is worth a shot.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Actually bulk material and at least parts for specific ovens appear to be quite available. Do a google search for it. 

No idea about whether you need to paint the metal or not but Im not sure I would want fresh paint of whatever makeup your paint is being heated up in my micro oven.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

honestly if it were mine, I would not paint it. I would leave it alone.


----------



## ghary (Nov 6, 2014)

but i scratched off some of the coating in the red area, won't it cause sparks? 

I plan to use the rust paint and if that works, great, if not i will pick up a can of white color heat resistant paint, sand it down again and paint it again. 

now i just need to find a local place that sells the mica.


----------



## funflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

ghary said:


> but i scratched off some of the coating in the red area, won't it cause sparks?
> 
> I plan to use the rust paint and if that works, great, if not i will pick up a can of white color heat resistant paint, sand it down again and paint it again.
> 
> now i just need to find a local place that sells the mica.



I bought a universal piece of waveguide on ebay last time I needed it, about 5 bucks. I wouldn't worry about the paint as long as it has cured for a few days before you use the oven, it'll be fine.


----------

